# Workbench Pictures



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi everybody,

I have been asked to post pictures of my workbench and here they are. The pictures posted are before, during and after pictures. As you can see I haven't installed the drawers yet like the ones on the plans. Here's the web address for the plans ---> http://plansnow.com/wwrkbnch.html 

The workbench is not all that like some of the other workbenches you've seen with the bench dog holes and stuff but it works for me!  Enjoy!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I can't control the drooling very nice Boricua really came together for you. Like the draws in it makes it easier to find the tool you mostly use on the bench. Now do be putting any scratchs on that nice new shiney top.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent work Boricua, bet that one will be well used.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks guys,

Yeah, what I like about it is that it's heavy and it won't move around when I'm working on a project and also when using the vise. I also like the 3 inch (I think) overhang on it so I can clamp stock on it. Not like before. I couldn't do anything like that. Later...


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Heh, only problem I see is a severe lack of sawdust. Dunno how you pulled that one off. You must have one of them automagic robot vaccum cleaner things. Only two pictures with any sawdust in them -- and then it's stacked up into nice neat piles...  Nothing at all like my shop/workbench.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Ahh, yes, yes, sawdust, I hate sawdust.   Sometimes I put in time to clean up if I still have energy left at the end of day. It wood be nice if sawdust could just evaporate like water, but nooooh, we have to put up with it...  heh, heh....


----------



## Jim-Iowa (Sep 3, 2005)

looks great Sam!! thats a fine bench. Maybe it will help to put a fire under my behind and finish mine. I still need to build a base. My top is bolted to an old folding lab table from a school auction.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Mmmm thats a fancy workbench Sam, I like it, well done.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Jim-Iowa said:


> looks great Sam!! thats a fine bench. Maybe it will help to put a fire under my behind and finish mine. I still need to build a base. My top is bolted to an old folding lab table from a school auction.


Thanks. Oh, that's interesting, I didn't know you didn't have a base for yours. Yeah, go for it. Build yourself a base. They're pretty sturdy. And fun to build too.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Mark said:


> Mmmm thats a fancy workbench Sam, I like it, well done.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Jim-Iowa (Sep 3, 2005)

Sam I Am said:


> Thanks. Oh, that's interesting, I didn't know you didn't have a base for yours. Yeah, go for it. Build yourself a base. They're pretty sturdy. And fun to build too.


Well er yes, that table was under a doubled 1/2" plywood top with an antique endvise that belonged to my wifes great grandfather for 20 yrs and now under this top like yours made from a solid core door with same endvise and a 10" Jet face vice for about 5 months now.
I will build a proper wood base for it but as you can see, I don`t always get in too big a hurry? 

BTW I really like the looks of that Rockler Vise!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Sam,

WOW great looking bench. You have now inspired me to build one of my own soon. Since I have the Oak Plywood and all I need to do now is get me the Plans.


----------



## yaya41 (Sep 14, 2009)

*This is my dream table!*



-Sam- said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have been asked to post pictures of my workbench and here they are. The pictures posted are before, during and after pictures. As you can see I haven't installed the drawers yet like the ones on the plans.
> 
> ...


I just joined today...I found this exact plans on Friday...plansnow! Exact! I decided that I would make this as my sewing table - modifications - at least 38" and no drawers! If you see my original post...which, since I joined today is just ... one post, besides this one, you will see that I'm new, new new...saws, even hand held! I sure hope you're around for my ?? if I just tank at some point. But this is the exact table I want to make!! :dance3::dance3:


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Very, Very nice Sam, You will not regret making it heavy! But after the saw dust remark, I would either enclose the bottom or put drawers under it. Would add a little more weigh and one less place to collect dust! I've learned the hard way if it's open it's going to get dusty!
Besides we can't have enough drawers!
Harry
TX


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job on the bench Sam. You will get many years out of this project. Sometimes a simple build is the easiest and in the long run the best.

Plansnow has some really good projects to build for beginners like myself.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, good job on that. Just so you know there is this law that states "your mess is directly perportional to the space alloted". My bench or what ever it is is about 62"X62" and trust me the mess is every bit of that. Yes I do clean up all the time, but that is because in just a short while I am buried in stuff!! You done good man, real good!!!***** 5 out of 5 stars on that one.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

TRN_Diesel said:


> You will get many years out of this project.


Hey Dan,

He already has.... look at the date of the orginal post :lol::laugh::sarcastic:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yaya41.. Isn't it great when you find where someone has already developed the plans for exactly what you were envisioning?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bob said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> He already has.... look at the date of the orginal post :lol::laugh::sarcastic:


Now there you go ruining it for the rest of us--man oh man


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

xplorx4 said:


> Now there you go ruining it for the rest of us--man oh man


Yeah.... I just a party pooper :jester:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> Yeah.... I just a party pooper :jester:


 
You're *like* that, Bob! :sarcastic:


----------



## yaya41 (Sep 14, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Yaya41.. Isn't it great when you find where someone has already developed the plans for exactly what you were envisioning?


Hi Jim:

Yes, especially since I know not what I'm doing!! :help: I just need to make it a little higher...little wider and tad shorter, without the drawers...I think that just means cutting longer, wider and shorter! Wish me luck!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

yaya41 said:


> Hi Jim:
> 
> Yes, especially since I know not what I'm doing!! :help: I just need to make it a little higher...little wider and tad shorter, without the drawers...I think that just means cutting longer, wider and shorter! Wish me luck!


LOL... So being a little higher, a tad wider and without the drawers it's... almost but not at all like the other one? 

In another post you mentioned not knowing where to start when it comes to making plans. There are some here who just have an incredible "mind's eye" and don't need them, just making it up as they go. Then there's others, like me.  (I'm pretty-much just a beginner too!)

Unless you're one of those folks who are like artists that just pick up their brush and pallette start painting (cutting wood), you'll need to figure out the size of each piece of wood, allowing for trimming and the joints on each end.

If you've never created plans and want to get started, I suggest that you find a bookcase and study it. Measure it, see what is connected, etc. and make a set of plans (with dimensions). Then do it on something a little more complex, such as a sofa with arms (as if you were going to make it all from wood (ouch!).

That will prepare you for when you see a picture in a magazine, store or otherwise to prepare plans for those. Then you'll find yourself taking one part of the design from one picture and joining it with part of another, ending up with what is best for you.

These plans don't have to be super-neat or to perfect scale, as long as you give the dimensions. Later you can decide if you want to use the free Google program "sketchup" to do everything to scale (or not  ). Shetchup allows you to "build" the project out of pieces and when you see it all fits together, pull the pieces apart and let it do the precise dimensions of each for you. Pretty neat!

I wish you the best of luck! Just remember that if you have questions or need help that we're all here to help each other as best we can. Feel free to post your questions here or send them via private message to a aparticular person, if you want their opinion.

Jim
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Opinions are like noses... everybody has one but some smell better than others!


----------

